# The Steinhart "small" Flieger thread



## Triton (Oct 17, 2006)

I started this thread for discussions, if you like, and news as I get them regarding the upcoming Nav.Bs using the smaller case with a diameter of 43.5mm.

For starters a drawing of what the two models will eventually look like.



This is simply a sketch, the final product may not look 100% like this.


----------



## Watchstuff2 (Jun 23, 2007)

Looks great, pretty much like the "full sized" ones...except the crown; are they skipping the big diamond shaped and going with the round one pictured for sure? It looks good, easy to grasp and wind, and a bit more subtle...


----------



## MikeW (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for sharing this Triton, I have been waiting for info. on this new model :-!. It does indeed look like a smaller variant of the existing models (this is a good thing), except for the crown (this is a bad thing). I can't decide if I like the crown or not :think:. I seem to recall seeing some original Fliegeruhr's with this type of crown, is that the idea here? Is the model with the type A dial using a 2824-2?

Thanks again Triton, keep us posted.

Best, Mike W.


----------



## baerchen (Mar 10, 2007)

pretty good - but I don´t like the crown...
Same movement I guess, so the crown from the Nav B lim. should fix.


----------



## Triton (Oct 17, 2006)

IMHO the diamond crown would be too big for this size watch, but movements are the same as in the big cases (6497 & 2824-2), so maybe Mr. Steinhart will make available some diamond crowns for those who prefer them. Hence of course that they fit. I'll ask him.

Another difference is, that the lug width remains 22mm, which gives it a slightly different appearance imo. All the Steinhart pilots straps you may already have will fit the smaller case too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Promising. I´d like the right one with Unitas hw movement and Damasko case and crown/gaskets.


----------



## mamas (Feb 10, 2006)

Mr Steinhart sent these pics to me a month or so ago, but asked me not to post them . My comment at the time was similar to the others.. i dont like the crown and would prefer the big pilot crown. These are made in smaller sizes i think as a canadian based friend who is an amateur watchmaker is making a few type A fliegers for some guys on another watch forum i am a member of using this style of crown , with a 42mm case (based on unitas 6497)


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

Personally I like the crown. It kind of looks like the crown found on the Laco B-Uhr, except that the Laco crown leans more towards the onion style.









pic from qahill.com

I like the look of these. As far as the diamond crown, Archimede uses the diamond crown on their 39mm watches. So it would work as long as the crown is proportional to the size of the watch.


----------



## Watchstuff2 (Jun 23, 2007)

thodgins said:


> Personally I like the crown. It kind of looks like the crown found on the Laco B-Uhr, except that the Laco crown leans more towards the onion style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thing I don't like across the board is exactly that, when the crown is, in my opinion, too big for the watch, or too small for that matter, whatever the shape. As long as it is easy to grip and turn, that is great, but man, some of these huge ones almost take on a life of their own! So either way is cool, just keep it in perspective!


----------



## watchcat (Jun 17, 2006)

:-! looks great! I like both.

for small wrist size, Could you think about 40mm version?

maybe 40mm version will be best seller.


----------



## Triton (Oct 17, 2006)

watchcat said:


> :-! looks great! I like both.
> 
> for small wrist size, Could you think about 40mm version?
> 
> maybe 40mm version will be best seller.


Hi watchcat,

Steinhart will not build this watch in three different sizes, two are more than enough.
If you want a really good 40mm Flieger, I would reccomend the ones from Stowa.


----------



## loplop (Dec 22, 2007)

I spoke with Mr. Steinhart about this one awhile ago. I think this is a really great size to choose--very wearable, for the majority of folks... Yet still big enough to be trendy


----------



## surf4hours (Feb 17, 2007)

Thank you for having this thread, I have been wondering about the smaller size ever since I fell in love with the look of its big brother. My hope is that it would be highly similar if not identical in design to the larger one. I think I actually prefer the diamond crown as well, but it is not a deal breaker. I'm eagerly anticipating the announcement of a release date and ordering instructions .


----------



## garaventa (Oct 8, 2007)

I had a telephone conversation with Mr. Steinhart two days ago regarding my order of the 55pieces limited HW Pilot´s watch.

And during our conversation he talked a little bit about the new "rezised" Nav-B-model.

The first prototyps for making photos are in house and the watch will hopefully be ready for sale in end of march.

I can not say anything regarding the crown design yet but the pictures of the watches will be on the website of Steinhart soon.


So check it for more information.

Best regards

garaventa


----------



## Watchstuff2 (Jun 23, 2007)

Good to know...thanks...


----------



## Crue4 (Mar 9, 2006)

I like this size much better... although I like the 47mm... something around 44m is perfect in my opinion... big but not too big..


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

I would love to see the B-Uhr Type B dial in this size as well, especially with no date/logo. I know they offer the 47mm, but the hour hand is all wrong. It should be more like the Laco pictured above. The hour hand should not go beyond the inner ring and should be fatter.


----------



## Triton (Oct 17, 2006)

thodgins said:


> ... but the hour hand is all wrong. It should be more like the Laco pictured above. The hour hand should not go beyond the inner ring and should be fatter.


That really depends on which B-model dial you're looking at. The Stowa and the Wempe B-types both had the same (long) hour hands as their A-type sisters.

Here's a pic of the Wempe 'B-Muster':



taken from Konrad Knirim's "Militäruhren"


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

MikeW said:


> It does indeed look like a smaller variant of the existing models (this is a good thing), except for the crown (this is a bad thing). I can't decide if I like the crown or not :think:


The shape of the crown looks fine but it would make the watch look better overall if it was not on that stalk sticking out. The crown should be flush with the case...


----------



## zach471 (Feb 15, 2008)

I've owned one of the prior 47mm (a Grand Marquis) and found that while I loved the look of the watch, it was too flat and wore like a pancake. I hope this size of this makes it more wearable, though if I'm honest it was the not the diameter of the watch that bothered me. It is an attractive timepiece to be sure.


----------



## Watchstuff2 (Jun 23, 2007)

I agree that a thin watch with that big crown would be uncomfortable... my Nav B with the big diamond crown is just right, i.e. it is easy to grasp and wind, but the case is just tall enough so that it does not dig into my wrist...


----------



## pnut (Sep 7, 2006)

Still too big


----------



## Triton (Oct 17, 2006)

pnut said:


> Still too big


well, lucky for you, there's still the Stowa Flieger at 40mm.


----------



## Crue4 (Mar 9, 2006)

Any idea on thickness yet? Please tell me at least 14mm...


----------



## Triton (Oct 17, 2006)

Crue4 said:


> Any idea on thickness yet? Please tell me at least 14mm...


You want 14mm? You'll get 14mm! No seriously, I just measured the prototype and its 14.1mm incl. the domed sapphire.


----------



## khw (Feb 23, 2006)

Triton said:


> You want 14mm? You'll get 14mm! No seriously, I just measured the prototype and its 14.1mm incl. the domed sapphire.


Always looking for a smaller size flieger. Would you tell us the crown shape? Thanks


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

This small fleiger can't get here quick enough. Thanks for posting this Triton. 

I notice on the drawings above that '*Nav B 6497' *is not written on the dial like it is on the 47mm Nav B. Will it be on the 'small' Nav B?


----------



## Sawbuck (Dec 11, 2007)

Man, Ill definitely be buying one of these when they are out. The size of the original was the only thing holding me back!


----------



## garretwp (Jun 24, 2006)

I would be interested in this model and hope it arrives soon! My question would be, would it be available to the US market under the Debaufre name or is this only offered for the Steinhart brand? I am still curious to know how the 47mm Flieger would look on a 6.5-6.75 wrist. But I am afraid to take the plunge and not have it look right.

- Garrett


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Yesterday I sent an email to Steinhart asking when the Nav-B 47mm stainless steel model will be available again as it has been unavailable for a few weeks now. I also asked when the new smaller nav-b 43.5mm would be released.

A few short hours later Gunter himself replied & advised the 47mm nav-b stainless steel will be available again for sale next week. He also advised that the new "little" nav-b 43.6mm, that's right 43.*6*mm, will be ready in mid to late April. Gunter very kindly attached a few test pictures of the 'little' nav-b for me to look at & it looks excellent. I won't show the pics here as it isn't for me to do so. Gunter & or Triton will be the ones doing the big reveal soon. ;-)



garretwp said:


> I am still curious to know how the 47mm Flieger would look on a 6.5-6.75 wrist. But I am afraid to take the plunge and not have it look right.
> - Garrett


This is my only concern as well. My wrist is approx 7" so I am just not sure. I really want the 47mm but...................Once the little 43.6mm nav-b comes out then we will get to see the side by side size comparison shots. Looking forward to that. :-!


----------



## Triton (Oct 17, 2006)

Here's an illustration of what the case back engraving for the automatic model will look like. Hope you like it.



As for the last questions regarding crown and dial: the illustration in the first post is very accurate, no "Nav.B 6497" on the Unitas model's dial, no diamond crown.

And yes, these two will be available from Debaufre as well.

I've had a prototype of the Unitas model for a few months already and it really wears great. Definately a watch for everyday use with still enough presence due to the thick case. The reason I haven't made and posted pictures of it, is that it has an earlier subdial design that will not be incorporated in the production models.
I do have the final dial now though and will post pics here as soon as my watchmaker has swapped the dials out.


----------



## Watchstuff2 (Jun 23, 2007)

You...are....killing...me....with....suspense.... 

Soon, please!!!! :-d


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

It certainly is a nice looking caseback for the auto. The manual one is nice as well........................



Triton said:


> I've had a prototype of the Unitas model for a few months already and it really wears great. Definately a watch for everyday use with still enough presence due to the thick case. The reason I haven't made and posted pictures of it, is that it has an earlier subdial design that will not be incorporated in the production models.
> *I do have the final dial now though and will post pics here as soon as my watchmaker has swapped the dials out.*


Please kindly request this watchmaker of yours to drop everything & do your dial swapout. :-d :-!


----------



## garretwp (Jun 24, 2006)

Just shoot steinhart an email regarding the new watch and he will send you pictures of the prototype. They do look good and looking forward to picking one up.

- Garrett


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Triton said:


> I started this thread for discussions, if you like, and news as I get them regarding the upcoming Nav.Bs using the smaller case with a diameter of 43.5mm.
> 
> For starters a drawing of what the two models will eventually look like.
> 
> ...


That is awesome! Exactly what I have been waiting for! 

I have been wanting to purchase a Steinhart but was turned off by the diameter.

I am sure going to get one. When are they due out? Are both going to be handwind?

The sketches appear right on the money. :-!


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

garretwp said:


> Just shoot steinhart an email regarding the new watch and he will send you pictures of the prototype. - Garrett


Yep, did that & recieved some pics from the man but none were of the actual 100% finished item. Thats OK though, I was thrilled to recieve the pics I did. I agree they do look great & it won't be too long now before all is revealed. :-!

*usc1*, Mr Steinhart is planning on releasing the new 'little' Nav-b by mid/late April. One will be handwind with see through back & the other will be auto with decorated SS back as seen in *Tritons* previous post. ;-)

Exciting times ahead.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi all,

I've been away from the forum for a while and missed out on all the new pilot watches recently out. Real nice seeing the new handwinds from Stowa, Archimedes and Steinhart 

I noticed this thread on the smaller Steinhart pilots and the handwind unitas caught my attention :-!

I contacted Gunter Steinhart and we exchanged some pleasant emails, and he was kind enough to take the time to answer my questions and email me the latest pictures of the new watches :-!

It's nice to deal with companies such as Steinhart, Stowa and UTS where they take time with customers.

Needless to say I'm on the waiting list and eagerly waiting further developements.


----------



## Triton (Oct 17, 2006)

OK, first pic of the Unitas model, taken by Mr. Steinhart himself, enhanced a bit by me. This is what the Nav.B-Uhr II manual wind will look like:



There are also pictures of the automatic model, but the seconds hand is not right yet. A new tool for a new sample needs to be made first, until a pic will be posted here.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

It is a beauty.

Looking forward to side by side comparison shots with this & the 47mm Nav-b.

Thanks Triton :-!


----------



## mamas (Feb 10, 2006)

The crown looks better in real life than the pictures :-! iam sure that this will be a very popular model.


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

Great looking crown and watch. Look forward to the Automatic model.


----------



## tisoris (Apr 29, 2007)

usc1 said:


> That is awesome! Exactly what I have been waiting for!
> 
> I have been wanting to purchase a Steinhart but was turned off by the diameter.
> 
> ...


I still prefer the diamond crown as in the bigger watch, but nevertheless, this is still acceptable by me.


----------



## Triton (Oct 17, 2006)

Pic of the automatic's case back sample:



More pics of the Unitas Flieger coming very soon b-)


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

Great looking case back. I look foward to the pics. Also look forward to what Steinhart is bringing out in the future.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks Triton. |>

Very good looking distinctive caseback. Bring on the little nav-b pics.....................;-)


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

This is excellent news! I have been on the fence about purchasing one of these unitas fliegers but the size always keeps me from pulling the trigger. A 44mm unitas model would be perfect for me! I can't wait until these are here!


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Here is a link to a thread in the PIL forum by Crusader who has posted a pic from the german watch forum Flyingtime. In the link are a couple of pics of the new 'little' 43.5mm Nav-b flieger. ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=139736


----------



## motorheaduk (Jun 23, 2006)

Does anyone have an idea of what the cost will be?


----------



## Triton (Oct 17, 2006)

motorheaduk said:


> Does anyone have an idea of what the cost will be?


I expect it to be very similar to the 47mm version, with the Unitas model costing slightly more due to higher movement cost.


----------



## Triton (Oct 17, 2006)

a few pics of the Nav.B-Uhr II Unitas prototype:



compared to the black 47mm Unitas (left) and the limited 47mm automatic (right):



And a lume shot:



I'm not a photographer by trade, but hope you like the pics nonetheless.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

Great pics! It looks excellent!

Thanks for the pics, can wait to get one


----------



## customlegend (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes, the pics are really great. Thanks for taking the time to do that. Much appreciated.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Agreed, thanks for putting these pics up for us Triton. 

First pics we have seen of it with the big 47mm Nav-b's.

Are you able to gives us any other measurements for the little flieger? We know the case size is 43.5mm, lug width 22mm & case depth 14mm but what about lug to lug length & size including crown etc :think:

Thanks ;-)


----------

